# Help - Calling Car Experts



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

My Dad has a BMW (don't know what make - quite old, +10yrs I think)

All of a sudden the petrol cap release (operated as part of the central locking) is not detatching (ie the cap can't be opened) when the central locking is turned off (ie opened)

Any ideas?

Solutions?

Thanks


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think that there's usually an internal release somewhere in the car - on my Audi this is in the boot. If he has a drivers manual (as supplied by the manufacturer and often kept in the glovebox) then this may show where it is. The central locking on the Audi is vaccuum operated, the vaccuum actuator (or the hoses leading to it) can spring a leak so causing the central locking (or bits of it) to fail.

No idea if this is the system that BMW use though - sorry







hope this helps though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had a old BMW , there was a release button in the boot.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks (as always) for the advice

I'll let you know if it works


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

If no release in the boot, try the rear seat. Sometimes there is a cable release hidden behind the backrest next to the door.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Hakim


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

A related problem, sometimes if the overflow pipe from the petrol tank filler is blocked with dirt, you can get a pressure build up in the tank and the cap becomes like a seal on a jar. solution remove vent pipe and clean out.


----------

